# Living in Canada with a medical condition



## varry89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am 22 years old and intend to move to Canada, Toronto, in March 2012 from Australia. I have a medical condition for which I am managed by a gastroenterologist. I take medications daily (including immunosuppressants) and have monthly blood tests. In order for me to live in Canada I would need to be covered by a comprehensive travel insurance that would cover for pre-existing conditions, or have some sort of health cover. Can anyone advise about such travel insurance or health cover? What do people do about taking medicines overseas? Do they take a years' supply or do they get prescriptions written out by doctors in Canada? In Australia many medications are subsidised by the national health scheme or PBS. These medications would be quite expensive if I had to pay the full price. Do people have to then pay the full price in Canada? Difficult questions to get answers for, but I need to know if it is even viable to go before I start to make arrangements.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Dominique


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

varry89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am 22 years old and intend to move to Canada, Toronto, in March 2012 from Australia. I have a medical condition for which I am managed by a gastroenterologist. I take medications daily (including immunosuppressants) and have monthly blood tests. In order for me to live in Canada I would need to be covered by a comprehensive travel insurance that would cover for pre-existing conditions, or have some sort of health cover. Can anyone advise about such travel insurance or health cover? What do people do about taking medicines overseas? Do they take a years' supply or do they get prescriptions written out by doctors in Canada? In Australia many medications are subsidised by the national health scheme or PBS. These medications would be quite expensive if I had to pay the full price. Do people have to then pay the full price in Canada? Difficult questions to get answers for, but I need to know if it is even viable to go before I start to make arrangements.
> 
> ...


What type of visa do you plan to use to live in Canada? Has it been granted? Have you had your medicals?
Prescription drugs are not covered by any of the Peovincial health care schemes. Many Canadians receive drug/dental coverage via a benefit from an employer.


----------



## varry89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa do you plan to use to live in Canada? Has it been granted? Have you had your medicals?
> Prescription drugs are not covered by any of the Peovincial health care schemes. Many Canadians receive drug/dental coverage via a benefit from an employer.


I am planning on getting a working holiday visa and looking for a job when i get there, however haven't applied for this yet as I want to make sure that I will be able to receive some sort of health cover first. Would I be able to get coverage via an employer on a working holiday visa or would I need to be on a skilled working visa?


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm from Australia and I assume I have the same condition as you. You can get 6 months worth of meds before you leave Australia and take them with you to Canada which will give you a head start. I've done that when travelling for long periods to England and Canada previously. When I was in Canada I was unwell and went to the local GP (wasn't too expensive) although I had medical insurance through the uni I was enrolled in. I ended up taking a basic prescription med so it wasn't too expensive. I've never had a job in Canada so haven't had to rely on the medical insurance they supply - although I do plan to move to Canada next year. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------

